
Coronavirus blows a $54B hole in California’s budget. 3x Rainy Day Fund - generalpass
https://www.mercurynews.com/2020/05/07/california-budget-to-take-54-3-billion-coronavirus-hit/
======
generalpass
Please, we cannot continue lockdowns. This is after less than 8 weeks of these
suicidal policies.

